# Trouble overclocking q9550



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I got a used q9550 a few weeks ago and 2 days ago I started overclocking. I would raise fsb in increments of 10 and run p95 for at least 12 hours with no problems. I didn't have to raise any voltages or anything. when I got to 383 fsb the pc froze during bootup, so I raised vcore to 1.36 and vdram to 2.0. Under load core 0 shot up to 75 degrees, so after a few minutes I shut it down. This morning I turned on the pc and went immediately into BIOS and turned fsb down 10 or 20. Windows started, but after about 10 minutes the screen went black and I shut it off. Since then I can't even get it to post. I reset cmos, I checked to see if any RAM was loose. I don't see anything wrong. I hope I didn't fry my cpu or anything else. Not sure what to do. My specs:

ASUS p5q pro turbo with modded BIOS
q9550 cpu
8gb (4x2) crucial Ballistix ram
Antec 500w psu
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 gt video card
Razer Barracuda soundcard
Xigmatek HDT S1823 hsf

Thanks!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you have gone about the correct method in overclocking but your specs says your running an antec 500w power supply. You should be running atleast a 550w psu for that system and overclocking that system even without raising the voltages will be pushing that power supply over the edge and may have already damaged it.

Go into the BIOS and post your voltages and temps if you can.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

That makes a lot of sense! I didn't think about the psu! I've run that psu for years and I was running an overclocked e7200 successfully, but maybe I need more juice to run the quad? The only other psu I have is an older 430 watt psu, and maybe I'll hook it up just to see if I can post. Plus if the psu goes, doesn't it usually hurt the mobo as well? Hopefully that hasn't happened. Thanks alot!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no dont do that. you need a good psu with the atleast the wattage I mentioned you will be risking damage to your system otherwise.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, i'll buy a new one. I've been thinking of upgrading anyway. Some people don't seem to think it's the psu, but I tried clearing CMOS to no avail. Hopefully I don't have a dead board. Thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the power supplies you have already tried may have caused damage to other pieces of hardware so you could possible have a few problems not just one.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I didn't use that backup psu, so it's just the one I already have in it. I'll order one soon. I do have backup parts in case I need them, like another mobo, in case my good one's fried. It will take the quad if I need to use it, and spare ram. There's some good psu deals so I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------

